# SHTF Happy Ending



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livi...ys-trapped-on-alaskan-glacier--194835323.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's easier for all of us if you include the article.



> What was meant to be a brief flyover tour of Alaska's Denali National Park last week turned into an ordeal for seven people, including a Colorado family that wound up stranded on a glacier for four days.
> 
> More on Shine: 'I Hid in a Freezer to Survive the Oklahoma Tornado'
> 
> ...


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Shows how important having just one level headed person is, in this case the pilot. iirc back in June there was an article about some tourists adrift on an ice floe in Canada. The heat is tough to take, but think I could deal with it better...just what you're used to.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

These people wanted a real Alaska experience and they got one it at bargain basement price. Their "Three Hour Tour" turned into an adventure story that they will tell for the rest of their lives. Getting stuck by weather in Alaska is a very common occurrence. It was not an accident that they had food and sleeping bags for everyone.


----------

